# gourds



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

Somehow a gourd seed or two got into the garden, and now we have millions!
They are those green ones with the orange necks, that get somewhat bumpy as they get bigger. 

Are they useful? Otherwise we'll just feed them to the sheep.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

The only thing I have seen them used for is bird houses. You might be able to make those from the larger ones, or possibly some maracas.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

like these?










After they're dried, they can be turned into spoons, dippers, plant sprinklers(hand), small birdhouses, rattles, maracas...

Gourds can be painted using acrylics or oil paints...although most people who paint them are looking for the smooth gourds. 

They also look great on wreaths, and in floral arrangements. 

If you're not interested in using them yourself, you could put an ad on craigslist, or ask the art teacher at your local school perhaps? Or church? Might be an interest there for making items for a church bazaar. 

or...just feed 'em to the pigs.


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

If you Google "Gourd art" you come up with 75,000 websites on what to make from gourds.
I just wasted a bunch of time looking at some LOL


----------



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

I heard gourds were the original banjo. String one top to bottom and hollow it out, I guess, and you have an instrument.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

CamM said:


> I heard gourds were the original banjo. String one top to bottom and hollow it out, I guess, and you have an instrument.


I have a gourd guitar. Large, with 12 strings. Doesn't sound very good but that may just be me.


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

CamM said:


> I heard gourds were the original banjo. String one top to bottom and hollow it out, I guess, and you have an instrument.


true, one of the fox fire books has a chapter about making instruments from gourds. The large basketball sized ones are used to make drums in some part of africa.


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

thanks all!


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

A local florist in your area might be intrested in them.


----------

